# Breedin colours??



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

2 of my reds keep going darker in colour than the rest the tails in particular go really black. There are 2 hollows which have appeared in the gravel. does this look like breeding colouration to any one??


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

i think they go darker than that mate

what size/ age are they ?

daz


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

all about 6" I have had them for a few months only.


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

from what i've read and pic's i've seen they go alot darker, virtually black when breeding

daz


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Breeding color will turn really dark black. However It's not necessary a breeding color because piranha (especially red) change color very often. They can change color by substrate,, diet, light, mood, breeding sign, water quality, etc...

if your red are atleast 8month old they should be mature enough to breed. Here are some picture of red turning really dark black, however I don't know if it breeding sign or cause the gravel make them dark?


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

Mine change colour alot , I often find them very pale in the morning and dark at night. An interesting fish in many aspects. But I would love to have them breed. Thanks guys.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

As they get older they will start to loose color, but when they are ready to breed they will go completly greyish black.


----------

